# klein Georgie hat Angst vor Europa...



## Devilfrank (27 Oktober 2004)

...zumindest auf seiner Website.
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/3958665.stm


----------



## scrat007 (27 Oktober 2004)

Warum sollte er, wir sind doch nur das alte Europa das seinen Kreuzzug gegen den Terror nicht mitgemacht haben.

Aber immerhin, das passt zu seiner Paranoia, und das gerade wo die Bild ihn doch heute so gelobt hat. 8)


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Das könnte die Erklärung dafür sein:

_georgewbush.com, die Site des US-Präsidenten George W. Bush, ist sehr wählerisch, was die Besucher angeht. Browser-Aufrufe von außerhalb der USA führen zu einem Access Denied (Error 403). Wie man anhand der Beobachtungen von Netcraft vermuten kann, steht diese Einreisebegrenzung mit einer mehrstündigen Auszeit des Bush-Rechners am 19. Oktober in Verbindung, die in den Medien mehrfach durch eine DoS-Attacke erklärt wurde. Seit dem 21. Oktober setzt Bush nun auf die Dienstleistungen von Akamai. Vermutlich wurde in diesem Zusammenhang entschieden, nur Zugriffe aus den USA zuzulassen, um so die Möglichkeit weiterer DoS-Attacken zumindest aus anderen Netzwerken zu vermindern._
http://www.intern.de/news/6152.html


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2004)

www.intern.de schrieb:
			
		

> Vermutlich wurde in diesem Zusammenhang entschieden, nur Zugriffe aus den USA zuzulassen, um so die Möglichkeit weiterer DoS-Attacken zumindest aus anderen Netzwerken zu vermindern.


so ein Quark , wer den Artikel geschrieben hat , besitzt nicht mal die Minimalkenntnisse 
darüber wie DoS Angriffe ablaufen und gesteuert werden.... (Oder erzählt sogar bewußt Unfug) 

cp


----------



## Telekomunikacja (28 Oktober 2004)

Na, dauerhaft Wichtiges kann man sich ja noch *hier *anschauen.


----------



## stieglitz (28 Oktober 2004)

Und so funtionieren in den USA die Wahlmaschinen: :lol: 


http://www.boomchicago.nl/images/Voting_Machine.mov


----------



## Anonymous (28 Oktober 2004)

Jetzt berichtet der Spiegel auch darüber:


http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,325371,00.html


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2004)

Irgendwie werd ich den Eindruck nicht los , dass die Europäer incl sogar der Briten 
nichts aber auch gar nichts von US Mentalität verstehen, insbesondere die von  Herrn Bush. 
Dem ist der Rest der Welt so egal wie der berühmte Sack Reis in China , das soll m.E in der letzten 
heissen Wahlkampfphase  wahrscheinlich nur verhindern, dass der Server mit weltweiten
 Anfragen "totgesurft" wird.

Nicht mißverstehen , ich halte das ebenfalls  für schwachsinnig , versuche aber eine 
halbwegs logische Erklärung zu finden 

wer sich für die USA und ihre Einwohner , Gebräuche und Sitten interessiert, dem sei dieses 
Buch empfohlen
Gebrauchsanweisung für Amerika

vor über zwanzig Jahren geschrieben aber so aktuell wie am ersten Tag 

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (28 Oktober 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,325371,00.html


> Die lässt sich allerdings noch weit einfacher öffnen: Wer statt der offiziellen Webadresse
> die IP-Nummer dahinter direkt eingibt ( http://65.172.163.222/ , landet problemlos auf der Bush-Seite.
> "Aus Sicherheitsgründen" verhindert haben Bushs EDV-Meister somit rein gar nichts -
> nur den Blick aufs aktuelle Wahlkampfgeschehen erschwert.



das stand soweit ich mich erinnern kann heute morgen noch nicht im Artikel. 
 Wie die Bushies  das "gemanagt"  haben die DNS Auflösung für den Rest der Welt 
 zu sperren ist mir  allerdings etwas rätselhaft...

cp

PS: http://www.networld.at/index.html?/articles/0444/17/96652.shtml


> Die offensichtliche Sperrmaßnahme der offiziellen Wahlkampf-Website
> von US-Präsident George W. Bush kann aber durch verschiedene Alternativ-Adressen
> umgangen werden. So kann die Site geladen werden, in dem man die technische
> Internet-Adresse (IP-Adresse) http://65.172.163.222 eingibt. (red/apa)


----------



## TSCoreNinja (28 Oktober 2004)

Hab damit mal herumgespielt, interessante Details:
http://georgebush.com./ klappt auch. 
BTW, an die Netzwerkexperten, gibt es irgendeine Bedeutung fuer einen Punkt hinter der Toplevel Domain? 

Ausserdem gibts ein paar weitere Adressen:
http://whois.webhosting.info/65.172.163.222
Zumindest 
http://lookathisvotes.com/ 
funzt auch so 
Gr,
TSCN


----------



## Heiko (28 Oktober 2004)

TSCoreNinja schrieb:
			
		

> Hab damit mal herumgespielt, interessante Details:
> http://georgebush.com./ klappt auch.
> BTW, an die Netzwerkexperten, gibt es irgendeine Bedeutung fuer einen Punkt hinter der Toplevel Domain?


Ja.
Dein lokaler Domain Suffix wird bei der Suche nicht angehängt.


----------



## Telekomunikacja (11 November 2004)

Also, ich weiß gar nicht, was Ihr alle habt...

*GeorgeWBush.com :: The Official Re-election Site for the President George W. Bush* geht doch!  8) 

Wieder!


----------

